
Ask HN: Next step for Uber, VR taxi drivers? - grif-fin
Assuming the investment in driverless cars pays off in couple of years from now there will be massive job losses specially for taxi&#x2F;uber drivers.<p>Since the initial driverless cars cannot be perfect, would it make sense for Uber to start with Remote taxi drivers (drivers sitting at home with a VR headset taking customers to homes)?<p>What are the challenges with this idea?
======
mendeza
Would you ever feel comfortable with a person remotely driving a car you are
in? Your family's in, your spouse is in? I wouldn't.

~~~
GFischer
I think the idea is to have a driverless car, with a remote-driver fallback.

I don't like that option because there are no downsides for the person
remotely monitoring the car (plus it has to be incredibly boring).

